# Solved: Warcraft III: TFT DirectX Error



## WezzLee (Aug 14, 2010)

Just today I keep getting this error with WC3, its when i try start the game and i get this error:


> Warcraft III was unable to initialize DirectX. Please ensure you have DirectX 8.1 or newer installed and that your display drivers are current. DirectX may be found on your Warcraft III install CD under Options


Anyway:
Im using DirectX 11 and my GPU is updated, the error only JUST started today, probably because I was messing around with WEU (World Editor Unlimited) however I've uninstall that and I've reinstalled WC3 twice!
I've put the DxDiag on attachments and any help whatsoever i would be grateful!


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

you are going to need to delete every file and registry link to WEU, delete all files first then try reinstall if no good then registry but big risk there, any chance of a system restore to before WEU? doubt it but worth asking

ensure that 3D is disabled then reenable it via dxdiag (can work sometimes)


----------



## WezzLee (Aug 14, 2010)

okay i got some weird things from dxdiag this time 


> DxDiag has detected that there might have been a problem accessing the system information the last time this program was used. Would you like to bypass the system information this time?


It pops up when i run the dxdiag and sometimes it comes up twice in the same scan, could you tell me how to fix the registry thing you explained before?

Edit: oh alo i cant enable and disable the acceleration thing because there isnt a button (it isnt grey'd out) there just isnt one (and its enabled).


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

start type sfc /scannow reboot after, check for windows updates as you are a gamer have you "tweaked" any services to manual,disabled for example?

please check your chipset drivers are up to date


----------



## WezzLee (Aug 14, 2010)

Er running the scan now, and i havent really done any tweaking with dx, i mean ive changed like all my gpu settings but they have been working since i installed the new card (about like 10+ months ago) this has only happened yesterday and the only thing i was doing with that was playing around with WEU.

ALSO really important part: i have wc3 installed on my EHDD but its been working until i installed WEU on another computer (but on the EHDD) so maybe its because the registry wasnt there the first place? cause it cant be there on my computer if it was installed on a USB device on another computer right?


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

you mean you were running the game from an ext HDD via one comp then another comp?if you ran it on another comp some registry will be there also.
Disclaimer

The creator of this program is not responsible for any damage done
to your computer or your maps. It has been tested thoroughly and
scanned for viruses. All tools included should be used at your own risk.



Run the uninstaller that comes with WE Unlimited. If there are still
some files left after that just delete the installation folder manually.

above from the site

all i can suggest is 

reformat the ext HDD 
uninstall all WEU and its registry go to start type regedit top tab edit find then WEU find check each and every one it finds before deleting make system restore point before
check dxdiag all working no errors
reinstall game onto new formated ext disc 

have googled this one to death so no other suggestions


----------



## WezzLee (Aug 14, 2010)

hehe okay, when i googled it all i saw was "disable and re-enable dx3d" which i cant do because of my gpu or dx11 doesnt let you but meh ill figure it out lol i love making maps and playing wc3 i gotta figure it out xD

right ill try explain as clear as i can

I installed WC3 on my ehdd via MY computer
then i went on my mums computer and installed WEU on the ehdd via her computer
(on hers) then after like 3 hours of pure hate for weu i uninstalled it (off the ehdd)
then without trying to start wc3 on her pc i put the ehdd on my computer
then back on mine it wouldnt work

story of my life. xD so i dont think my computer will have any reg on it would it? and ive uninstalled wc3 via my computer twice now :<


----------

